# Anyone know the starting wage at McCormick Ambulance (CA)



## Rsion4191 (Jun 17, 2010)

Just wondering what rate they start their EMTs at ?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 17, 2010)

Never been there but I can bet you it's cheap... EMT=Cheap 

R/r 911


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2010)

Call them and ask? I know its a novel concept but...


----------



## firecoins (Jun 17, 2010)

Ridryder911 said:


> Never been there but I can bet you it's cheap... EMT=Cheap
> 
> R/r 911




I took a 150 hour class on being cheap, they hired me as an EMT the next day.


----------



## 911paramedic (Jun 23, 2010)

*McCormick Ambulance*

As far as EMT pay goes, it's pretty much in line with the other privates. Additionally they have some pretty good perks and good job security as they have never laid off a single employee in their history. If you want Los Angeles County 911 experience, its the place to work.


----------



## AVPU (Jul 1, 2010)

In WA all EMTs start at minimum wage. Turnover is extremely high


----------

